# Bosch Rexroth, IndraDrive, Störmeldeliste, Warnmeldeliste



## elifendt (20 Januar 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,

bis jetzt hab ich nur mit Sinamics Achsen gearbeitet. Dort haben wir eine Fehlernummer ans HMI übergeben. Im HMI war eine Fehler-Text-Liste hinterlegt. Die Fehlernummer wurde somit einem Fehlertext zugeordnet, welcher dann angezeigt wurde. 

Ich habe jetzt gesucht, ob es so eine Fehler-Text-Liste auch für den IndraDrive von Bosch Rexroth gibt, allerdings nicht erfolgreich. 

Weiß von euch einer, wie das bei IndraDrive Antrieben geregelt wird? 

Der IndraDrive Antrieb wird übrigens über eine CPU319F angesteuert. Kommunikation mit FB105 von Bosch Rexroth. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüße
eli


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2014)

Ist schon eine Weile her, da hab ich die Textliste mal angelegt.
Vom Indradrive bekommt man im Fehlerfall ein DWORD "DRIVE_DIAGNOSIS". 

Die Textliste habe ich mal für dich exportiert und hier angehängt. Möglich, dass sie nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist.
Die Nummer gibt der Baustein als HEX aus, für die WINCCFlex-Textliste hab ich die dann damals in Int angegeben.


----------



## elifendt (20 Januar 2014)

Danke! Genau nach sowas hab ich gesucht. 

Gibt es sowas auch von Bosch direkt oder muss die Liste, wie du es schon gemacht hast, selber erstellt werden? 

Haben übrigens kein WinCCFlex sondern ein Zenon.


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal, eher selber erstellen, für das System, das man nutzt.
Die Liste gibt es schon, in der Doku als PDF oder auf Papier.


----------



## elifendt (21 Januar 2014)

Danke!

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen in welcher Doku ich die Liste finde? Hab mir schon sämtliche Betriebsanleitungen durchgeschaut, kann sie aber nicht finden.


----------



## Knaller (22 Januar 2014)

Liebe Gemeinde  
Also bei Bosch gibt es eine Excelliste mit den ganzen Texten.   Muß beim Drivesupport angefordert werden.  Disklaimer unterschreiben schon kommt eine Liste in 5sprachen mit allen Codes aus Parameter S-0-00390  

drivesupport@boschrextroth.de
Gruß Herbert


----------

